# Arnis, Kali, & Escrima



## KenpoTex (Nov 7, 2004)

I'm looking for some info on the these systems.  I know that they all (or at least some styles of each system) incorporate knives and sticks etc.  What are the other similarities?  What are the main differences?   Any info you can give me or direct me to would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## lhommedieu (Nov 7, 2004)

See the "Filipino Arts FAQ" at www.martialartsresource.com.

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 7, 2004)

lhommedieu said:
			
		

> See the "Filipino Arts FAQ" at www.martialartsresource.com.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Steve Lamade



Click on the "Filipino" Link under the main Graphic, and then to the left there is a link to "Filipino Arts F.A.Q."

This is a smiple and basic and good in my mind answer.

Thank you for the link Steve, not all know about that site as well.

You can also register for the Filipino or Korean digests that exists from this site as well. I have been a member there of the Filipino Escrima Digest for years. I prefer this sites, format though, yer there is lots of good information in the archives there.

 :asian:


----------



## KenpoTex (Nov 8, 2004)

Thanks a lot guys, I'll definately check it out.


----------

